
Elon Musk hung up on NTSB chief during call about Tesla crash probe - c5karl
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/05/elon-musk-hung-up-on-ntsb-chief-during-call-about-tesla-crash-probe/
======
bellt0wn98121
I seriously considered buying TSLA a few times over the past couple years.
Every time I think and begin to regret that decision, Tesla ends up being in
the news for the wrong reasons.

Not that it would necessarily doom their company, but I'm actually relieved I
never invested in them. Too much of a rollercoaster IMO.

------
thrillgore
Sell your shares

